# Kylin/Ammit VS Crown III



## DangerDave

Anyone have both the Klyin/Ammit, and the Crown III? 

I'm interested to know how they compare? 
I was dead set on a Kylin or Ammit come payday, but with all the leaking issues, I'm not so sure anymore. 

So! I'd like to hear what those that have both think of them, and which they prefer?
Or any recommendations of what to get instead? 

I saw Uncle @Rob Fisher got Vape Mail of both... So could you comment?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

That will boil down to what you are looking for bud. As far as I know the Crown only uses stock replaceable coils which you must replace everytime your flavour gets muted.

The Kylin and Ammit you put in your own coils and wick and flavour will always be better than stock coils. I heard they do have some issues, although my Kylin works fine. If you want to build coils but maybe play it safe also look at the Troll RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Schnappie said:


> That will boil down to what you are looking for bud. As far as I know the Crown only uses stock replaceable coils which you must replace everytime your flavour gets muted.
> 
> The Kylin and Ammit you put in your own coils and wick and flavour will always be better than stock coils. I heard they do have some issues, although my Kylin works fine. If you want to build coils but maybe play it safe also look at the Troll RTA


I wouldnt say flavour would always be better. These stock coils of late in the subohm tanks are extremely impressive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Kalashnikov said:


> I wouldnt say flavour would always be better. These stock coils of late in the subohm tanks are extremely impressive.


Some stock coils have impressed I agree, they are closing the gap fast. I guess like with everything this is all subjective, but I find myself going back to rebuildables lately. Just because I can "fine tune" to my style and taste

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DangerDave

Schnappie said:


> Some stock coils have impressed I agree, they are closing the gap fast. I guess like with everything this is all subjective, but I find myself going back to rebuildables lately. Just because I can "fine tune" to my style and taste



Absolutely! I have only been "properly" rebuilding for a couple of months, but the taste difference is incredible. 

I believe there is a build deck in the pipeline for the Crown III... But no confirmation of that yet. So you are right, the crown is limited by their stock coils... Should that be a big enough issue to sway my decision though?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

DangerDave said:


> Absolutely! I have only been "properly" rebuilding for a couple of months, but the taste difference is incredible.
> 
> I believe there is a build deck in the pipeline for the Crown III... But no confirmation of that yet. So you are right, the crown is limited by their stock coils... Should that be a big enough issue to sway my decision though?


It really depends on what you prefer bud. This is just my opinion, and you do run the risk of a leaky tank with the others. I know @Rafique has recently purchased a Crown III tank and has used his fair share of RTA's. Maybe he can advise?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DangerDave

Schnappie said:


> It really depends on what you prefer bud. This is just my opinion, and you do run the risk of a leaky tank with the others. I know @Rafique has recently purchased a Crown III tank and has used his fair share of RTA's. Maybe he can advise?



Yeah so that's why I asked the question... it's a potentially leaky but a tasty rebuildable, vs a commercial cool tank, with the possibility of a rba deck in the future. 

These two particular tanks caught my eye because they are both cloudy and tasty! I couldn't find any comparisons online... so I'm there are a couple with both here who can offer some insight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

DangerDave said:


> Anyone have both the Klyin/Ammit, and the Crown III?
> 
> I'm interested to know how they compare?
> I was dead set on a Kylin or Ammit come payday, but with all the leaking issues, I'm not so sure anymore.
> 
> So! I'd like to hear what those that have both think of them, and which they prefer?
> Or any recommendations of what to get instead?
> 
> I saw Uncle @Rob Fisher got Vape Mail of both... So could you comment?



I like comparison threads like this @DangerDave 
Thanks for starting it
Will be watching

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DangerDave

Silver said:


> I like comparison threads like this @DangerDave
> Thanks for starting it
> Will be watching


Thanks @Silver, agreed! I find the comparisons so useful, as it gives a reference point!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

I have a kylin and it has not leaked on me yet (fingers crossed) , she does drink juice tho. Have to fill up every few minutes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Last i hears if im not mistaken @Rafique was not that impressed with the crown 3 tank.

Personally i think a flavour on a RTA cant be matched to that of a commercial coil , especialy if you using fancy coils in your RTA. 
Then the fact that you throwing the Kylin in the mix.
The Flavour on the Kylin is unreal, only issue which is a biggie is there is condensation and first batch has had some leaking issues.

But ive heard this has been resolved with the latest batch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DangerDave

Clouds4Days said:


> Last i hears if im not mistaken @Rafique was not that impressed with the crown 3 tank.
> 
> Personally i think a flavour on a RTA cant be matched to that of a commercial coil , especialy if you using fancy coils in your RTA.
> Then the fact that you throwing the Kylin in the mix.
> The Flavour on the Kylin is unreal, only issue which is a biggie is there is condensation and first batch has had some leaking issues.
> 
> But ive heard this has been resolved with the latest batch.



This is interesting. You make a valid point with fancy builds in an RTA. 

How does one determine if a Kylin is from batch 1 or batch 2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

DangerDave said:


> This is interesting. You make a valid point with fancy builds in an RTA.
> 
> How does one determine if a Kylin is from batch 1 or batch 2?



All the ones available now are not batch 1 because batch one was sold out everywhere within 2 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DangerDave said:


> Anyone have both the Klyin/Ammit, and the Crown III?
> 
> I'm interested to know how they compare?
> I was dead set on a Kylin or Ammit come payday, but with all the leaking issues, I'm not so sure anymore.
> 
> So! I'd like to hear what those that have both think of them, and which they prefer?
> Or any recommendations of what to get instead?
> 
> I saw Uncle @Rob Fisher got Vape Mail of both... So could you comment?



@DangerDave I do have the Kylin and Crown III... I haven't really used them enough to really give you any solid advice... personally I would get the Shado Omni rather than either the Kylin or Crown III. The Crown III has performed really well with no leaks but it's a HIGH wattage device which is not my style... My Kylin hasn't leaked at all but I get better flavour from the Omni and of course my Skyline and Exocet's in the Billet Box's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Rob Fisher is right, ive also only heard good things about the Omni.
Only 2 cons when it comes to the Omni vs Kylin

1.Omni does not come with spare glass
2. Omni costs around R400 more than the Kylin.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DangerDave

Rob Fisher said:


> @DangerDave I do have the Kylin and Crown III... I haven't really used them enough to really give you any solid advice... personally I would get the Shado Omni rather than either the Kylin or Crown III. The Crown III has performed really well with no leaks but it's a HIGH wattage device which is not my style... My Kylin hasn't leaked at all but I get better flavour from the Omni and of course my Skyline and Exocet's in the Billet Box's.



Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher, interesting addition to consider. I'll have to read/watch some reviews! 



Clouds4Days said:


> @Rob Fisher is right, ive also only heard good things about the Omni.
> Only 2 cons when it comes to the Omni vs Kylin
> 
> 1.Omni does not come with spare glass
> 2. Omni costs around R400 more than the Kylin.



I guess this is what makes the Kylin and similar so attractive is the low purchase price, yet incredible abilities. It becomes harder to justify the extra cost when the entry level stuff starts to compete! If only they didn't t have those little flaws that ultimately show that you get what you pay for...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

DangerDave said:


> Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher, interesting addition to consider. I'll have to read/watch some reviews!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is what makes the Kylin and similar so attractive is the low purchase price, yet incredible abilities. It becomes harder to justify the extra cost when the entry level stuff starts to compete! If only they didn't t have those little flaws that ultimately show that you get what you pay for...



Its the price one must pay for that extra bit of quality.
Only the buyer ultimately can make that decision based on their financial position and willingness to wait a bit longer.

The Omni costs a bit more and some might not want to save a extra month or two too get it, but in the long run you will probably be happier with the Omni then the Kylin/Ammit .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

If you looking for a sub ohm tank that looks great and performs well. The crown 3 is good not great. Clouds and flavour is very nice but eats through juice even on the 0.5 ohm coil. 

Fact is it's good tank but having to run it at such high wattages just to get a good vapour is not worth it for me.

Personally I don't like the ammit dual or kylin. Just looks wonky.

If you to build then don't look at the crown even if they are coming with an rba it will be fairly small.

There are lots of rtas but it all depends on you and reviews. It's a 50/50 chance because what works for someone else won't work for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DangerDave

Guys, thanks for the all of the responses. 

So the crown is off the list, and the competition is now Kylin vs Omni Shado.
The Kylin should win, because its an RTA with incredible flavour and cloud capabilities, and a great price, but suffers from a leaking issue. The Omni Shado is possibly the remedy to this, but it costs more... Does that sum it up? 

The only caveat to this is that the 2nd batch of Kylin's supposedly don't have the leaky 510 issue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

DangerDave said:


> Guys, thanks for the all of the responses.
> 
> So the crown is off the list, and the competition is now Kylin vs Omni Shado.
> The Kylin should win, because its an RTA with incredible flavour and cloud capabilities, and a great price, but suffers from a leaking issue. The Omni Shado is possibly the remedy to this, but it costs more... Does that sum it up?
> 
> The only caveat to this is that the 2nd batch of Kylin's supposedly don't have the leaky 510 issue?


I see @BioHAZarD just picked up his second Shado, so maybe he can convince you to get one!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DangerDave

Stosta said:


> I see @BioHAZarD just picked up his second Shado, so maybe he can convince you to get one!


Maybe I can convince him to give me one?!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta

DangerDave said:


> Maybe I can convince him to give me one?!


Hahaha!

I would be impressed. Don't forget to call him sir and butter him up first.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> I see @BioHAZarD just picked up his second Shado, so maybe he can convince you to get one!



The OMNI is awesome - so far no leaks, really good flavor, well machined little RTA. Don't have a Kylin so can't quite compare 1:1

I assume if you can get the Kylin not to leak either would be good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

I got my Kylin from the second batch Vapeclub got in. No issues at all (If you dont mind ruining a bottle of juice in 2 days) except for slight condensation which I just wipe off maybe every 3rd day.

I also saw someone mentioning you just pull the wicka through the jfc and then trim it off and it works for me after the first go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DangerDave

BioHAZarD said:


> The OMNI is awesome - so far no leaks, really good flavor, well machined little RTA. Don't have a Kylin so can't quite compare 1:1
> 
> I assume if you can get the Kylin not to leak either would be good



Thank you Sir, for your wonderful wisdom Mr @BioHAZarD! Have I mentioned how much I like you? And what an inspiration you've been in my vaping journey? I am the president of the BioHAZarD fan club. (@Stosta you think it's working? Should I ask for his spare Omni?) 



Schnappie said:


> I got my Kylin from the second batch Vapeclub got in. No issues at all (If you dont mind ruining a bottle of juice in 2 days) except for slight condensation which I just wipe off maybe every 3rd day.
> 
> I also saw someone mentioning you just pull the wicka through the jfc and then trim it off and it works for me after the first go


Thanks, will def keep this in mind, if/when I get one. @Sir Vape did a wicking video too, which I believe prevented some of the flooding issues that the first users had. Should I get a Kylin, I'd def give that a try.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

DangerDave said:


> Thank you Sir, for your wonderful wisdom Mr @BioHAZarD! Have I mentioned how much I like you? And what an inspiration you've been in my vaping journey? I am the president of the BioHAZarD fan club. (@Stosta you think it's working? Should I ask for his spare Omni?)
> 
> 
> Thanks, will def keep this in mind, if/when I get one. @Sir Vape did a wicking video too, which I believe prevented some of the flooding issues that the first users had. Should I get a Kylin, I'd def give that a try.


LMAO

Was a very good attempt  but sadly NO  it is however nice to know that I have a fan club. hahahaha. T-shirts will be forthcoming

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

DangerDave said:


> Thank you Sir, for your wonderful wisdom Mr @BioHAZarD! Have I mentioned how much I like you? And what an inspiration you've been in my vaping journey? I am the president of the BioHAZarD fan club. (@Stosta you think it's working? Should I ask for his spare Omni?)
> 
> 
> Thanks, will def keep this in mind, if/when I get one. @Sir Vape did a wicking video too, which I believe prevented some of the flooding issues that the first users had. Should I get a Kylin, I'd def give that a try.


You should have told him about the shrine you built in his honour, that might have pushed him over the edge!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> You should have told him about the shrine you built in his honour, that might have pushed him over the edge!


A Shrine. hmm what's the nr for Aramex

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> A Shrine. hmm what's the nr for Aramex


Hahahaha!

I'll send you @DangerDave 's address now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> I'll send you @DangerDave 's address now!


Picture of the shrine first

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> Picture of the shrine first


Dammit.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Get a Serpent Mini 25.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Get a Serpent Mini 25.


Sorry Rob the SM25 is DEAD  Retired mine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DangerDave

BioHAZarD said:


> Picture of the shrine first



Your wish is my command master!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Awesome dude !!!! Well done

@Stosta will send you your OMNI  He Volunteered being the super nice person that he is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

